
To save money, my insurance company forced me to try drugs that didn’t work - ilarum
https://www.theverge.com/2018/6/22/17474902/botox-migraine-insurance-step-therapy-health-care-allergan
======
laurex
When our health insurance changed, our new insurer required that our kid try
two other medications before it would pay for the medication he was on for
ADHD, even though he had tried variants of the other medications without
success. As a Canadian living in the US, the general way insurance drives
healthcare here is pretty staggering.

------
olliej
Insurance companies keep trying to recommend ibuprofen to me to replace
Celebrex (my knees basically have no cartilage). Except I’m tolerant of the
whole standard NSAID family, hence Celebrex. Doesn’t matter, they keep
recommending it to save money.

At least they don’t force it on me

------
user68858788
Same happened to me when I switched insurance. Caused me to break down and
miss three months of work. They denied half of the disability claim.

------
zxmys
The health industry in US is broken :( and in a foreseeable future it's not
being fixed

